
This Documentary Shows the Shocking Randomness of Gun Violence - rezist808
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3058285/watch-this-documentary-shows-the-shocking-randomness-of-gun-violence
======
ChrisGranger
I don't have anything insightful to add, but I wanted to thank you for sharing
this.

